# Engel VS. Yeti



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

I just ran across Engel coolers, I have never heard of them. I have a Yeti and it has yet to prove to me that it is any better on holding ice better than my max cold. I have pre-cooled it and the whole 9 yards and "MINE" is not worth what I paid for it, granted it very tough and rugged but I bought it to hold ice. I was just curious if anyone had any experience with Engel. They have some features in common that I like but how does it hold ice?

Brian


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

wareagle said:


> I just ran across Engel coolers, I have never heard of them. I have a Yeti and it has yet to prove to me that it is any better on holding ice better than my max cold. I have pre-cooled it and the whole 9 yards and "MINE" is not worth what I paid for it, granted it very tough and rugged but I bought it to hold ice. I was just curious if anyone had any experience with Engel. They have some features in common that I like but how does it hold ice?
> 
> Brian


 I WILL BUY IT FROM YOU, IF YOU GET READY TO SELL IT..


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

post a link so we can check them out


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

coup de grace said:


> I WILL BUY IT FROM YOU, IF YOU GET READY TO SELL IT..


I'll give you $10 more than what he will!

If your Yeti truly isn't holding ice, take it back, they have lifetime warranty i believe. Also keep in mind, the more you open the cooler, the faster the ice will melt. I've had countless MaxCold coolers, and even the BEST one i've had proved basically worthless next to a Yeti. Might as well have thrown my beer into a wash tub, the ice would last just as long as with the MaxxCold

Edit, Yeti has 3 year warranty


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.engel-usa.com/PS0908_BigCoolers_reprint0808_WEB.pdf

Its from the Engel site.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chrfish - I like this link you posted. It reinforces what I was thinking. You can get comparable quality from a Coleman for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

The Coleman is comparable to the Yeti, but not to the Engel. That being said, all I do is day fish so my Coleman Maxcold is all I need. If I surf fished for a few days or spent more time on the water then I would probably get one of these more expensive units.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got an Ultra Cold and they were bought out by Engel (I'm pretty sure) and it's a good cooler. That being said, as rough as I am on coolers I may go back to Igloos and Colemans.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been real satisfied with my Coleman coolers. The Yetis & Engels look cool, but for the money I'll buy 2 Colemans and save 1/3 of the cash. It's just my opinion, but looking cool while fishing isn't the most important thing to me....catching fish and keeping them cold is. :biggrin:


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

I actually have a RMA number from Yeti, they told me to send it back and they will send me another one, hard to beat that. My post may have come off wrong, I was not bashing Yeti, only asking what kind of experience you guys had with they other brand.



POC Troutman said:


> I'll give you $10 more than what he will!
> 
> If your Yeti truly isn't holding ice, take it back, they have lifetime warranty i believe. Also keep in mind, the more you open the cooler, the faster the ice will melt. I've had countless MaxCold coolers, and even the BEST one i've had proved basically worthless next to a Yeti. Might as well have thrown my beer into a wash tub, the ice would last just as long as with the MaxxCold
> 
> Edit, Yeti has 3 year warranty


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

If you open any cooler, ice melts, heat gets in.

If you leave a max cold igloo closed it will keep ice for days. Open it, its done. 

If you open any cooler every 6 minutes to get a fresh beer, i don't care what cooler you have, its going to be water soon.

24Buds is an expert on the subject.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> I've been real satisfied with my Coleman coolers. The Yetis & Engels look cool, but for the money I'll buy 2 Colemans and save 1/3 of the cash. It's just my opinion, but looking cool while fishing isn't the most important thing to me....catching fish and keeping them cold is. :biggrin:


you always need to look COOL while fishing.:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

24Buds said:


> If you open any cooler every 6 minutes to get a fresh beer, i don't care what cooler you have, its going to be water soon.
> 
> 24Buds is an expert on the subject.


Okay...that's a beer rate of 10ph.

I must admit the goal is for the beer rate to always exceed the melt rate. That way you never have a beer sloshing in a pool of water.

So, can I suggest that the higher the beer rate the less cooler complaints and the lower the beer rate the higher the cooler complaints? You just need to drink more beer and it's all good. :brew:


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to dredge this topic up from the depths, but I am looking at purchasing one of these two coolers within the next couple of weeks. I was pretty sold on Yeti, as the brand is a little more well known around here, and a few people at my camp have them, so I've had a chance to look and feel, etc.

However, upon a little research, I'm starting to like the Engel Deep Blue cooler more, b/c it seems to have better insulation. The Engel has 2" of insulation all around just like the Yeti does, however, the Engel also has 2" of insulation on the bottom, which the Yeti does not appear to have... Kind of makes sense to have more insulation on the bottom, since that's where the ice is.

Most of the reviews I've been reading are at least a year old (like this thread), and I was wondering if the Yeti coolers are still like this, with less insulation on the bottom? Also curious, since it has been a year since this thread was posted, does anyone have any more experience with the Engel coolers?

I do like the appearance of the Yeti cooler a little more than the Engel, and the fact that it is made by a Texas owned company in Austin; while the Engel hails from Florida. But, I'm not gonna let where it's made influence my decision that much, if one is clearly better than the other. Also, the Engel is about $75 less, for the same size, than the Yeti; but again if I'm spending $400+ on a cooler, I'm not gonna let a $100 +/- sway my vote, I'd just assume have the better preforming of the two. And not that it matters that much, but I also like the fact that I can get a Yeti cooler with a Texas Trophy Hunters sticker molded on it (again, not a deciding factor, but still looks good).

So anyone with experience with these, please chime in... My main questions are:
1) Which cooler performs better?
2) Is the Yeti still short on insulation on the bottom of the cooler?

Thank for your help.

P.S. Here is one simi-good review I found on youtube, but again, it's a year+ old.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

As I've said:

I have a Yeti cooler and while it doesn't seem to keep ice quite as long as they'd leave you to believe it does do a very good job. Right now I get about 3-4 days out of 40 pounds of ice when it's kept outside in this blistering heat.

Note that there's more to a cooler than just ice retention. The build quality is absolutely phenomenal. There are no traditional hinges to break, the lid has recesses for tie-down straps, the lid has a healthy resistance when opening or closing so it won't fall down, and the rubber feet have an exceptionally good grip to them to keep it from sliding pretty much anywhere - even in wet conditions. The seal on it is so good that it can actually become "stuck" if a negative vacuum is created. Threw me off the first time but correcting the pressure by twisting the drainage plug is a quick fix. It properly drains even when on a flat surface and the rubber pulls used to keep the lid shut are simple and innovative. It's just a very stout, tough piece of equipment.

That being said it's still a bit of a luxury considering the cost. I've read Amazon reviews of some coolers under a hundred dollars that indicate a very high value to cost ratio. You don't need to spend a lot for great ice retention but I wouldn't trade it for any other cooler I've owned.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unless you're buying name, looks like the Coleman has it going on...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Believe it or not I have an engel coming and plan on putting it up beside my store along with my Yeti's and give customers a first hand on which one is better.. I was at a convention this last weekend and the engel rep didn't give me a good explanation on which is better either, other than price.. But if you ask me if your going to spend couple $100 on a cooler then you want it to be just worth that.. The Engel's don't look built for my kind of abuse.. I got a free Engel coming to test everybody's theory, Not some made up b.s. that companies might lead you to believe.. I was doing this just for my customers and for me but I'll let everyone know how it goes.. and yes there will be beer in the cooler who ever gets closest to guessing on how long it will stay under certain temp.. :cheers:


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

nate56 said:


> Believe it or not I have an engel coming and plan on putting it up beside my store along with my Yeti's and give customers a first hand on which one is better.. I was at a convention this last weekend and the engel rep didn't give me a good explanation on which is better either, other than price.. But if you ask me if your going to spend couple $100 on a cooler then you want it to be just worth that.. The Engel's don't look built for my kind of abuse.. I got a free Engel coming to test everybody's theory, Not some made up b.s. that companies might lead you to believe.. I was doing this just for my customers and for me but I'll let everyone know how it goes.. and yes there will be beer in the cooler who ever gets closest to guessing on how long it will stay under certain temp.. :cheers:


Excellent... thanks for the info. I would love to hear a "real world" first hand account on your experience. Can you PM me your store phone #. Thank again!

Also, I called a dealer near Houston that carries both, and he said something along the same lines. He said that Engel probably does hold ice a little better than the Yeti, but the Yeti is built to take more abuse... I can tell from Engel's website that their primary purpose for these coolers is designed around fishing, which is fine, but my primary purpose will be for camp house / truck use. Kind of a trade off, but like I said, will be very interested to see how it holds up when you actually get a hold of the Engel.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

The one thing I don't like about the Yeti is the shape of the bottom inside the cooler. Cans, bottles, etc must be held in place while filling if you want them standing up versus laying flat. Yes, that slanted surface helps with the drain somewhat but............so what.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought a yeti 155 about a month ago. I can say I am very pleased with it. I work in the oilfield in South Texas where the heat index has been around 115 for the past month. I filled it fulll of ice and drinks and left it in the back of my truck, direct sunlight for the majority of the day. In and out of it quite a bit. Never put anymore ice in it. Never drained the water. After 6 full days the majority of the ice was melted, but there was still ice in it. On the 7th day all the ice had finally melted, but the water in it stayed ice cold for the day, then I finally emptied it. I was sold on them. I think it is very well worth the money spent on a yeti. Great product, with great durability and ruggedness IMO.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Swiftks said:


> Excellent... thanks for the info. I would love to hear a "real world" first hand account on your experience. Can you PM me your store phone #. Thank again!
> 
> Also, I called a dealer near Houston that carries both, and he said something along the same lines. He said that Engel probably does hold ice a little better than the Yeti, but the Yeti is built to take more abuse... I can tell from Engel's website that their primary purpose for these coolers is designed around fishing, which is fine, but my primary purpose will be for camp house / truck use. Kind of a trade off, but like I said, will be very interested to see how it holds up when you actually get a hold of the Engel.


Hopefully i'll get it soon enough.. I plan on doing a test here then head down to the ranch in S. Texas to give the real test...I know for a fact that in 110 plus weather the Yeti is awesome but I'll know for sure soon enough..And no the test won't be inside a metal climate controlled bldg like all the other tests...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like cold beer! :biggrin:


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I can tell you that i have tried my coolers out in many different conditions. I have even gotten to the point that i was so disappointed in my Yeti coolers that i sent many messages to yeti about my dissatisfaction. They have been nothing but understanding and have gone to great lengths to keep their customers happy.

I was at a point in expense with coolers that i felt i was losing money but now have a new outlook on the cooler. I have bought and tried the coleman and the igloo in the same conditions i had my YETI in and can tell you that they stand no chance. I am not going to try the other (HIGH END) coolers because i have no reason. I put my coolers through hell and the YETI continues to stand up. It is the best cooler on the market.

I hope that you all understand that the best thing about a YETI is the customer service. They want your business and if you aren't happy they are not happy.

I am now a true YETI fan and owner. I will recommend these to everyone.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I stand on my yeti's for fishing , I have had them fly out of trucks at high speeds(don't ask), I let family borrow them, I have had it in a bed of a truck that got into a bad wreck, and the list continues. Absolutely no problems at all. I don't think any other cooler I know would have held up! Especially me using it as a casting platform with the rubber grommets at the bottom to hold it into place. 

They have awesome accessories, such as a slide tray the cooler fits into for mounting under a lean bench or seats that support a cooler height. Locks for the HONEST thieves and others. I likey ..

Brad


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would have never got one if i hadnt won one at a CCA Banquet. I cannot give any reviews on ice retention, as it is being opened every 15-20 minutes usually, but i love the durability. Its not my everyday cooler, as its not the lightest thing in the world and does not slide all that well in my truck bed(a good thing if it will be on a boat, and not sliding around while driving my truck) but makes it a little more strategic to load/unload. my everyday cooler of choice is a garage sale special that looks like it was made in the 80's. metal handles and hinges, and a fixed latch that snaps shut when closed. It has an aluminum exterior sheet on the sides and top which makes it look unique and probably helps make it a little stronger, but the cooler is super light. I have not found any cooler like it in any store. I would buy 2 or 3 more if i could find them. My biggest issue with any igloos is the cheap hinges and latches that break within a year because of being plastic.


----------



## supguru (Jan 29, 2012)

*Engel vs. Yeti*



wareagle said:


> I just ran across Engel coolers, I have never heard of them. I have a Yeti and it has yet to prove to me that it is any better on holding ice better than my max cold. I have pre-cooled it and the whole 9 yards and "MINE" is not worth what I paid for it, granted it very tough and rugged but I bought it to hold ice. I was just curious if anyone had any experience with Engel. They have some features in common that I like but how does it hold ice?
> 
> Brian


*Hi Brian,

Of all the coolers / ice chest I've had experience with, which is pretty much every one out there, I'd have to say by far the Engel or Icey-Tek are the best on the market. Both have been used by professionals for over 50 years, now hitting main stream mainly due to their strength, quality and superb design features. The range in sizes and colors is also a huge bonus! Both keep ice for weeks if tended to properly, and definitely a great investment.

www.thebestcooler.com | www.icey-tek-coolers.com

Both have a great line up and free shipping which saves a decent chunk of change:doowapsta*


----------



## supguru (Jan 29, 2012)

*Engel vs. Yeti*



wareagle said:


> I just ran across Engel coolers, I have never heard of them. I have a Yeti and it has yet to prove to me that it is any better on holding ice better than my max cold. I have pre-cooled it and the whole 9 yards and "MINE" is not worth what I paid for it, granted it very tough and rugged but I bought it to hold ice. I was just curious if anyone had any experience with Engel. They have some features in common that I like but how does it hold ice?
> 
> Brian


Two thumbs up mate I'm quite sure you will enjoy your new cooler if you go with the engel or icey-tek.

:idea:*"Look Who Loves Engel"*

Team Mystic

Tony & Angie Walker( Hosts of the American Way TV )

Shon Stevens( TV Host Stevens Outdoors )

Mark Millis( TV Host Deer City USA )

Capt. Ron Mitchell( Team Bandit SKA Angler of the Year 2006/2009 )
Capt. Blair Wiggins( TV Host and fishing Guide )

Brian "Pig Man" Quaca( Pigman, The Series )

Jack Hanna ( Director Emeritus, Columbus Zoo & Aquarium Host )

http://www.buyengelcoolers.com/page/engel/testimonials


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I have tried to find a tan color Engel 80qt cooler for 4 months. There are plenty of white ones available but no tan. I checked everyplace online and finally called Engle. They kept promising me they would be getting a shipment of tan color coolers in any day. That never happened and I finally bought a YETI last week. As far as I'm concerned, advertising a product for 4 months and not having them available is not good for business.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

StangGang said:


> I have tried to find a tan color Engel 80qt cooler for 4 months. There are plenty of white ones available but no tan. I checked everyplace online and finally called Engle. They kept promising me they would be getting a shipment of tan color coolers in any day. That never happened and I finally bought a YETI last week. As far as I'm concerned, advertising a product for 4 months and not having them available is not good for business.


Interesting, I just took 30 seconds and found one on Amazon that shows to be in stock. $319 delivered to your front door with no tax and free shipping...

http://www.amazon.com/Engel-ENG35-Roto-Molded-Plastic-Coolers/dp/B004U6NH6Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329145765&sr=8-1

By the way, I ordered a 35 qt from this seller two weeks ago and would have no problems recommending them to others.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I think they last a long time but they don't hold ice like they claim. To hold ice long you simply need to keep the lid closed as much as possbile. I always bring one for ice and one with my drinks and ice. Only open the one with only ice when needed. I always have ice left over and that is the way I like it.

I got one of these for 360, then I saw them on the wallmart website for 270 and free shipping so I bought another two. One stays on the boat and the other two are my travling ones. They are 200qt










Here it is compared to a 160 igloo.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Interesting, I just took 30 seconds and found one on Amazon that shows to be in stock. $319 delivered to your front door with no tax and free shipping...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Engel-ENG35-R...NH6Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329145765&sr=8-1
> 
> By the way, I ordered a 35 qt from this seller two weeks ago and would have no problems recommending them to others.


I had been regularly checking Amazon, Prairie Wings, every Google link and directly with Engel since October and they were not available. I guess I just got tired of checking a few weeks ago and gave up too soon. Will give them a look next time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

StangGang said:


> I had been regularly checking Amazon, Prairie Wings, every Google link and directly with Engel since October and they were not available. I guess I just got tired of checking a few weeks ago and gave up too soon. Will give them a look next time. Thanks for the link.


Your welcome for the link, it sounds like you have the same luck that I usually do!


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

I Have an engel 146 going on three years. Also own a yeti 45 and 110. 

I bought the Engel first. Better ice retention than yeti but what really got to me was the rubber feet constantly fell off. If you slide the cooler at all the rubber feat slide off. It is almost impossible not to slide a 146 fully loaded cooler with ice and fish..... Especially when transferring the cooler .....even with help. Whether at the dock or the camp, i was constantly worrying about the **** rubber feat falling off. 

It's a terrible design flaw.... I called customer service and talked to an engel engineer and he recommended tapping screws at an angle to hold the feet on. Well I said screw that and my next two were Yetis. (if you can't tell I have issues with the rubber feet)

The Yetis are much more durable. Especially in the hardware (latches, plug, feet). However, you give up ice retention so it is a trade off. Durability for insulation. 

Apparently Yeti puts extra insulation (2") in the lid and very little on the bottom while Engel does 360 degrees. 

Also as an FYI, the Yeti model # doesn't equate to quarts. They tend to run a little smaller.

JMHO


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the Yeti 120 qt and I bought it for only one reason, when folks sat on my Igloo they broke the top in. No problem with the Yeti. I keep ice for 1 day and the drinks stay plenty cool.


----------

